# Zeeland 2007: 5 Tage Brandungsangeln



## barsch-jäger (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo#h

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht von 5 tagen Meeresangeln. War vom 01. - 06.06 in Zeeland in NL.

Freitags angekommen gleich schnell zum Hengelsportwinkel den ZeeVispas geholt. Dann noch schnell das Tackle für den nächsten Tag motiert und anschließend noch eine Runde ans Veersemeer um dort mal nach den Forellen zu schau die man dort früher immer fangen konnte. Aber irgentwie schien mir das Gewässer ziehmlich Fischleer und auch von den Meeräschen die man früher immer im Flachwasser beobachten konnte war nichts zu sehen.#t|kopfkrat

Sammstag sollte es erstmal Richtung Hornhecht an die Oosterschelde gehen. Das ganze war aber nicht so leicht wie gedacht, denn dort wo wir angeln wollten waren riesige Bauarbeiten am Meer und der ganze Bereich gesperrt. Also eineige Kilometer weitergefahen wo keine Arbeiten mehr warne und eine Mole gesucht und schließlich auch gefunden. Unsere Blinker wollten die Hechte nict aber auf Heringsfetzen konnten wir dann doch noch ein par Hornhechte erwischen.

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/1204/horni2de7.jpg

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/7541/horni3zh9.jpg

Am Nachmittag bis in den Abend war dann Brandungsangeln angesagt. Zwar schienen die Bedingungn nicht so Top zu sein, den es gab kaum noch Wind, das Wasser sehr ruhig, klarer Himmel und Sonnenschein
Trotzdem gabs gleich am nachmittag noch vor der Dämmerund drei Plattfische, auch wenn die Größe noch ausbaufähig war. Hier mal der erste von meinem Bruder:
http://img83.*ih.us/img83/3185/pic0750bf9.jpg
Alle drei Plattfische waren in etwa so groß

Was allerdings ein bischn nervig war, war dass Krebse einem ständig die Haken von den Systemen geknipst haben. Ich weis auch nicht was da im Wasser war, denn die Krebse waren nicht so normale Strandkrabben wie man sie kannte sondern waren so Mosterkrabben von durchschnittlich vll 30cm und größer, die konnten einem schon fast unheimlich werden, mit Ihrern riesen scheren wo mein Daumen locker zwei, dreimal reingepasst hätte |scardie: :m

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/4913/monsterkrabbe2pd5.jpg

War auch ein besonderer Spass wenn es ein Krebs wohl unheimlich komisch fand wenn er sich vollkommen in unseren Montagen einwickelte und wir ihn da wieder rauswurschteln durften.|supergri

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/6365/sonnuntertc6.jpg


Sonntag wurden dann Mittags erstmal wieder neue Systeme gebastelt und geflickt. Am Nachmittags und Abend gings dann wieder in die Brandung.
Die ersten Stunden tat sich nichts bis mein Bruder innerhalb einer Stunde gleich drei Seebarsche landen konnte. Auch diese kamen wie die flundern von Vortag auch eher aus der Kinderstube, der größte hatte 32cm.

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/55/pic0789sa6.jpg

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/3102/pic0799gu7.jpg

In der Dämerung gabs dann nochmal einen Fisch bei meinem Bruder. Eine ordentlcihe Flunder:
http://img295.*ih.us/img295/6294/pic0816xc1.jpg

Am nächsten Tag stand wieder Brandungsangeln auf dem Pogramm. Jetzt konnte auch ich endlich meinen bis dahin ersten fisch Landen

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/348/pic0830ek7.jpg

Noch ein weiterer Platter folge kurzdaruf.


Am Dienstag war nicht so viel los, nur ein Fisch lies sich unseren Köder schmecken

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/6642/pic0764hx3.jpg

Mittwoch: Der letzt Abend am dem wir in d ie Brandung konnten

Für mich gabs wieder einen kleinern Plattfisch, mein Bruder fing ebenfalls eine untermaßige Flunder und einen kleinen Seebarsch.

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/7474/dsci1072is1.jpg

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/7084/wurff2qm1.jpg

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/6648/dsci1078bs0.jpg

Was mir insgesamt auf gefallen ist, ist das fast alle Fische an Systemen mit Drahtaremn gebissen haben, nur zwei haben auf Systeme mit Baitclips gebissen, wo bei wir immer mir einer Rute mit Drahtarmen und einer rute mit Clipmontagen gefischt haben.

Gruß/Flo


----------



## gimli (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeeland 2007: 5 Tage Brandungsangeln*

Schöner Bericht und klasse Bilder! #6

Sie Ausbeute war vielleicht noch nicht so groß, doch sicherlich ein schönes Erlebnis, das etwas Sehnsucht in mir erweckt. Naja, da nuß ich noch ein paar Wochen warten...:m


----------



## Schütti (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeeland 2007: 5 Tage Brandungsangeln*

Besten Dank für den schönen Bericht.

War mal wieder schön was über Zeeland zu lesen #6. Bin selbst schon als Kind dort hin gefahren. Und nach drei Jahren wird´s auch mal wieder Zeit. Bin jetzt die letzte August- und die erste Septemberwoche dort |rolleyes.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## JaNeee (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeeland 2007: 5 Tage Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

muss echt sagen da habt ihr doch rel gut gefangen. Hab beinahe alles durch an Ködern und bin schon seit 2 Wochen dran... Nordsee in der Gegend um Renesse/Burghhamstede und Oostershelde fast ganze Nordküste... nicht ein einziger Fisch. bin richtig deprimiert. Vielleicht wirds ja noch in der letzten Woche 


Gruß 

Janeee


----------



## totaler Spinner (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeeland 2007: 5 Tage Brandungsangeln*

Hi,
bin grad zurück von Noordzee / Grevelingen. Viel geangelt, kein einziger vernünftiger Fisch, noch nicht mal ein Hering an der Brouwerssluis / Grevelinger Seite. Alles versucht bei stillen, einlaufenden, ablaufenden Wasser. Von der Brücke, vom Boot aus. Nichts.:c Hab auch keinen gesehen der was gefangen hat. Einzigstes aufregende war als ein dicker Hornhecht dem Blinker gefolgt ist, hat aber nicht zugebissen. Fisch war wohl da, zig Möwen und Kormorane die sich ins Wasser stürzten. Und die Seehunde waren wohl auch nicht nur da um von den Turis Fotografiert zu werden. An der Noordzeeseite herrschten zum Brandungsangeln meist widrige Verhältnisse. Das Gelände an der brouwerssluis war tagelang gesperrt (Conzert at sae)-mann hat mich paar Mal verjagt- oder es herrschte auflandiger Starkwind bis schwerer Sturm bis 10 BFT. Bin zwar Anfänger in Sachen Brandungs- / Heringsangeln, letztes Jahr wahren wenigstes ne Menge Heringe und eine Makrele drin.


----------

